

 Fusion Holiday Developer/Designer Bundle - koenbok
http://fusionads.net/bundle/

======
kjf
This is probably the best app bundle I have seen this year. There are some
real gems in there.

~~~
gaustin
Yeah, I really enjoy these bundles.

I've purchased quite a few of them in the last year or two, but I tend to not
get much value out of them though. There's so much new software all at one
time that I end up not using any of it. This is just my problem and could be
fixed by being a bit more diligent about trying the applications out.

Anyone else experience something similar and have tips?

~~~
iaskwhy
I have the same problem, there's usually one app there I really wanted to buy
some time ago but never did and a bunch of other apparently interesting ones
which make the higher price for that wanted app look cheap in comparison to
the solo app which is in fact cheaper.

It's not the same thing but it reminds me of the business plan of Smartbox:
you buy it as a gift to someone who never uses it until it expires.

------
hajrice
It took me a while to understand what they're offering. The design is a little
too much bloated. Hardly understand anything on what comes in the bundle after
spending ~20 seconds on the site.

------
kmfrk
I bought it, just because I could get $20 off ExpressionEngine - and that's
not counting all the other swag I get!

I'm a Windows user. :)

------
scrrr
Uhm... isn't this just spam? It's hardly "Hacker News", is it? Granted, it's a
well-made sales-page, but it's just a sales-page.

(Interesting though how everyone doesn't seem to mind. Must be the same effect
Groupon thrives on.)

And who are the people upvoting this? :) Hmm. Conspiracy.

~~~
sudont
It is "spam," but much in the way that O'Reilly's book deal was spam, or the
way that the 23andme 100 buck deal was spam.

I'm upvoting this, as several of the apps were on my "nice to have" list, but
not essential. Occasionally a really good deal should make it onto the board.

------
cubicle67
The prizes (Macbook Air & iPad); are these for US residents only? Unable to
find any info in either the FAQs or the T&C

~~~
paolomaffei
I didn't think people that read HN are influenced by prizes and similar cheap
marketing tricks

Let's do some math:

Let's say that only 4000 people buy the bundle (highly unlikely, probably much
more), the cost of the macbook and ipad is $2000 Your expected value from the
prizes is $2000 / 4000 = $0.5.

$0.5 / $79 total cost = 0,6% wow. great.

~~~
jeffclark
Close. But you're forgetting to add the value of having 4,000 email addresses
to notify when the next deal drops.

------
dangrossman
Mostly software for Macs only, disappointing.

------
rocha_azul
nice

